# Post your favorite calorie restricted cutting foods and help me at the same time!!



## MatthewC (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm trying to cut back some weight, specifically fat loss, and I need some help. 

I'm 5'10, medium build, 150, moderately skinny but I have a beer gut and slight handles that need to go. 

I'm trying to stay skinny, slim and fit, but not sure how I can get back there. What are some foods to eat, or your food list that you eat when trying to lose weight or get really lean and lower your body fat? 

I'm willing to try bite for bite someone else's diet! 
(I'm open to ALL food suggestions and new foods I haven't tried before, I just recently tried hummus as a fat source, lovely.)


----------



## Skib (Nov 15, 2008)

MatthewC said:


> I'm willing to try bite for bite someone else's diet!



LOL

easier said than done my friend!

the question everyone will want to know first is what does a typical days worth of eating look like for you?


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 16, 2008)

MatthewC said:


> I'm trying to cut back some weight, specifically fat loss, and I need some help.
> 
> I'm 5'10, medium build, 150, moderately skinny but I have a beer gut and slight handles that need to go.
> 
> ...



Theres no need to try someone elses diet.  You just need to eat and eat below your caloric needs a little.  This means you need to track the food you eat.  And you need to know your grams of carbs,protein and fat.  Post that.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 16, 2008)

I know it sounds a little hard and you think getting by other's diet will help you out. I was the same! But once you read up a little and learn what you should consume/avoid its all simple.

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal amazing program for counting macros/calorie intakes along with setting goals and such

And read: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21113-guide-cutting-bulking-maintenance.html It helped me a lot, should come in handy for you too if you havent read it yet


----------



## MatthewC (Nov 17, 2008)

thank you for the links and everything, but i do know what to eat and what to avoid and how to lose or gain. 

im just sick of eating my regular "diet" foods (grilled chicken, turkey, whole grains bread, slow oats, apples, plain yogurt, raw nuts, egg whites, etc, etc, etc) , which makes me want to cheat.

This is why I was wondering of perhaps new foods that are foreign to me, yet are healthy to eat, which will keep me enthused to continue the diet, which is why I gave the example of hummus as a fat source.

I guess my thread should have read, "Im too bored to diet again because im sick of my regular healthy foods, I need some unique ideas to keep me entertained".


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 17, 2008)

MatthewC said:


> thank you for the links and everything, but i do know what to eat and what to avoid and how to lose or gain.
> 
> im just sick of eating my regular "diet" foods (grilled chicken, turkey, whole grains bread, slow oats, apples, plain yogurt, raw nuts, egg whites, etc, etc, etc) , which makes me want to cheat.
> 
> ...




Hmmm I don't know what to tell you there. I know I do not diet because I enjoy not eating pizza and other "cheat foods" I diet because I enjoy the results I get from it. To be in the best shape you have to sacrifice. That is if you consider a diet a sacrifice. Most of us that follow this lifestyle eat very specific foods because we want to improve our physical appearance and muscular strength. I will give you a few things I eat that I consider tasty, you can decide for yourself if you want to give it a try or not:

1: I make a 1/2 cup of Old Fashioned oats. I put more water in them than normal so it is a little less thick. Then I add a school of Chocolate protein powder and 1 tablespoon of natty peanut butter (or almond butter sometimes). This makes it thicker and quite tasty. One of my favorite meals

2: Stir fry! it is great. Cut up some Zucchini, Carrots, green peppers, broccoli, and any other veggies if you want. Toss them on a skillet with a large sliced chicken breast. Cook em up with a small amount of vegetable oil and eat up. I enjoy this and it is healthy!

3. Egg White burrito! Yeah I make 1 cup of liquid egg whites. Cook em up then put then on a whole wheat tortilla wrap with spinach leaves, tomatoes, and green peppers. This is pretty tasty and a good meal. 

Other than those I don't know what to tell ya. I stick to cottage cheese, egg whites, chicken, old fashioned oats, fiberous veggies, and natty peanut butter... thats about it


----------



## MatthewC (Nov 17, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> Hmmm I don't know what to tell you there. I know I do not diet because I enjoy not eating pizza and other "cheat foods" I diet because I enjoy the results I get from it. To be in the best shape you have to sacrifice. That is if you consider a diet a sacrifice. Most of us that follow this lifestyle eat very specific foods because we want to improve our physical appearance and muscular strength. I will give you a few things I eat that I consider tasty, you can decide for yourself if you want to give it a try or not:
> 
> 1: I make a 1/2 cup of Old Fashioned oats. I put more water in them than normal so it is a little less thick. Then I add a school of Chocolate protein powder and 1 tablespoon of natty peanut butter (or almond butter sometimes). This makes it thicker and quite tasty. One of my favorite meals
> 
> ...



first one sounds like a solid breakfast. definitely will be probably doin that for awhile, thanks! I was barely able to pallet my plain oats towards the end of my last diet.


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 17, 2008)

MatthewC said:


> first one sounds like a solid breakfast. definitely will be probably doin that for awhile, thanks! I was barely able to pallet my plain oats towards the end of my last diet.



agreed, plain oats just get so boring... But when you add that peanut butter and whey protein it gets much better! Also, if you can afford the macros, make it with milk instead of water OR add a banana~


----------



## sohel1 (Nov 18, 2008)

*trying to stay skinny*

I'm trying to stay skinny, slim and fit, but not sure how I can get back there. What are some foods to eat, or your food list that you eat when trying to lose weight or get really lean and lower your body fat?


----------



## CG (Nov 18, 2008)

personally, i dont really doctor foods (ie "diet" or "low carb.low cal" ANYTHING or just egg whites) i eat most of my normal foods, and i make sure i never go to excess, watch the calories, sugars and sodium and you will be ok. it might take a while, but it is well worth it... how do you feel about hard boiled eggs?


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 18, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> personally, i dont really doctor foods (ie "diet" or "low carb.low cal" ANYTHING or just egg whites) i eat most of my normal foods, and i make sure i never go to excess, watch the calories, sugars and sodium and you will be ok. it might take a while, but it is well worth it... how do you feel about hard boiled eggs?



The more extreme you are willing to go with your diet the more extreme your results will be =), thats my experience


----------



## Hench (Nov 18, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> personally, i dont really doctor foods (ie "diet" or "low carb.low cal" ANYTHING or just egg whites) i eat most of my normal foods, and i make sure i never go to excess, watch the calories, sugars and sodium and you will be ok. it might take a while, but it is well worth it... how do you feel about hard boiled eggs?



half-assed approach...


----------



## Built (Nov 18, 2008)

MatthewC AKA Troll #1 said:


> I'm trying to cut back some weight, specifically fat loss, and I need some help.
> 
> I'm 5'10, medium build, 150, moderately skinny but I have a beer gut and slight handles that need to go.
> 
> ...





sohel1 AKA Troll #2 said:


> *I'm trying to stay skinny, slim and fit, but not sure how I can get back there. What are some foods to eat, or your food list that you eat when trying to lose weight or get really lean and lower your body fat?*


----------



## Perdido (Nov 19, 2008)

MatthewC said:


> thank you for the links and everything, but i do know what to eat and what to avoid and how to lose or gain.
> 
> im just sick of eating my regular "diet" foods (grilled chicken, turkey, whole grains bread, slow oats, apples, plain yogurt, raw nuts, egg whites, etc, etc, etc) , which makes me want to cheat.
> 
> ...


 You're already eating the same stuff I do. Maybe you just need to make up your mind what's more important to you.


----------



## MatthewC (Nov 19, 2008)

what do you mean "aka troll #1"???


----------



## Built (Nov 19, 2008)

MatthewC said:


> what do you mean "aka troll #1"???



You tell me - you and sohel1 only have 4 posts each and you used the exact same wording.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 19, 2008)

> I'm trying to stay skinny, slim and fit, but not sure how I can get back there. What are some foods to eat, or your food list that you eat when trying to lose weight or get really lean and lower your body fat?



That dumb sohel1 guy repeated my posts too in my threads, forking spammers.


----------



## Built (Nov 19, 2008)

Noted.


----------



## Skib (Nov 19, 2008)

oatmeal can get very boring... i used to eat it plain (somehow) then i discovered adding sweetner to it and it made a pretty big difference but i eventually still got bored of it... however, i must say adding a scoop of chocolate protein powder makes it taste unreal...


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 19, 2008)

Skib said:


> oatmeal can get very boring... i used to eat it plain (somehow) then i discovered adding sweetner to it and it made a pretty big difference but i eventually still got bored of it... however, i must say adding a scoop of chocolate protein powder makes it taste unreal...



Yep, but I get tired of that approach too.  I also will add butter and salt and pepper and eat them "in place of" mashed potatoes.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Skib said:


> oatmeal can get very boring... i used to eat it plain (somehow) then i discovered adding sweetner to it and it made a pretty big difference but i eventually still got bored of it... however, i must say adding a scoop of chocolate protein powder makes it taste unreal...



Sugar free maple syrup is key.

The other thing I love to do is actually just put sea salt on oats.  I've been told it's weird, but damnit I swear it's freaking delicious.


----------



## MatthewC (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it possible to add splenda and raisins and egg whites and somehow make some form of cookie/pancake? It always seems like crispy tastes much better than mushy..

and yeh, i don't know what that guy repeated what i said.. im not being a forum troll tho...


----------



## Built (Nov 20, 2008)

Matthew, sorry about the "guilty by association" post.

I suggest eating more fat when you cut. That's what I do. I eat at least a whole avocado every day, plus raw nuts, butter, egg yolks and olive oil and coconut oil, as well as 10g fish oil daily. It really helps with satiety. Keep your protein up, too. Also lots of green veggies.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 21, 2008)

lol....is there such a thing as a FAVORITE CALORIE RESTRICTED FOOD!

anything that makes me restrict calories pisses me off.


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 21, 2008)

P-funk said:


> lol....is there such a thing as a FAVORITE CALORIE RESTRICTED FOOD!
> 
> anything that makes me restrict calories pisses me off.




Thats pretty much how I feel. Its like saying "What healthy cheat foods can I eat" and if they are healthy they are not a cheat food! This whole question screams oxymoron to me


----------



## NordicNacho (Nov 21, 2008)

popcorn


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 21, 2008)

MatthewC said:


> I'm trying to cut back some weight, specifically fat loss, and I need some help.
> 
> I'm 5'10, medium build, 150, moderately skinny but I have a beer gut and slight handles that need to go.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see a picture, because 5'10 150 is pretty skinny...Not sure what else you need to lose? If you have excess fat, why not just start running 4 days a week and make sure your below your caloric maintenance. Eat healthy, but you can have things that aren't perfect every now and then. Running will really make you get rid of that *small* gut you may have...Unless it's a big gut and your really really small everywhere else on your body...

Just do cardio man. Run 35-45mins 4 days a week and watch how much you lose...When you get home, do a small ab workout too. People may disagree with me, but when i see this i noticed a difference. At one point, i was running 5 miles, 5 days a week no problem...


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 21, 2008)

xfile384 said:


> I'd like to see a picture, because 5'10 150 is pretty skinny...Not sure what else you need to lose? If you have excess fat, why not just start running 4 days a week and make sure your below your caloric maintenance. Eat healthy, but you can have things that aren't perfect every now and then. Running will really make you get rid of that *small* gut you may have...Unless it's a big gut and your really really small everywhere else on your body...
> 
> Just do cardio man. Run 35-45mins 4 days a week and watch how much you lose...When you get home, do a small ab workout too. *People may disagree with me*, but when i see this i noticed a difference. At one point, i was running 5 miles, 5 days a week no problem...



Most people here would disagree with you


----------



## CG (Nov 21, 2008)

Moondogg said:


> half-assed approach...



Say word? Let's put my half assed approach against your full assed approach abd see who loses more weight, faster and healthier.. Jerkoff.. I cut 24 pounds in 3 months.. So tell me what's really good.. Oh besides that, it was one simple high protein snack food suggestion and a short explanation of what worked for ME.. Sorry I didn't break down my ENTIRE daily intake.. Thanks for the concern but jump off my ass please? thanks kiddo


----------



## Hench (Nov 26, 2008)

Cgrant said:


> Say word? Let's put my half assed approach against your full assed approach abd see who loses more weight, faster and healthier.. Jerkoff.. I cut 24 pounds in 3 months.. So tell me what's really good.. Oh besides that, it was one simple high protein snack food suggestion and a short explanation of what worked for ME.. Sorry I didn't break down my ENTIRE daily intake.. Thanks for the concern but jump off my ass please? thanks kiddo



Sorry I missed this one, honestly didnt expect a respone to my light hearted remark about you not counting calories!

I also cant be assed to fight with you, Im here to learn and to help, not to have a shouting match with some kid whos a few thousand miles away.


----------



## MatthewC (Dec 8, 2008)

welll, now that thanksgiving holidays are over, and now that i just threw out an empty bag of Flipz and Sour Gummy Worms (worst dinner I've had in a year? maybe 2?), certainly it was time to log onto the forum! 

thankfully that horrible meal made me want to eat really healthy again.

the running sounds like a great idea, ive been wanting to do it for awhile, its just a pain that i live in a city and running isn't exactly the safest or most pleasant. any ideas around that? But as for excercise, I feel like I do nothing, maybe that is my problem.

also, wow that seems like a lot of fat! 10g!! plus avacados and nuts and whatever other food ya eat. If I stayed high fat, would that mean i should go for low carbs?

my run down lately has been somethin like..
kashi crunchy granola bar, pack of nuts, coffee black for breakfast
or
whole wheat/multi grain bagel w/ small amt of reduced fat cc.
or
old fashioned oats w/ water + salt

...

lunch.. 
sushi
 or 
subway.. whole wheat footlong turkey, no cheese, veggies, small amt of mayo 
or
hummus w/ salad

dinner usually varies but i enjoy and feel im eating healthy when i make..

bag brown rice stir fry w/ minced garlic, tsp peanut oil, basil, crushed red pepper, egg white, random veggies usually peppers and string beans, small amt soy sauce, 1/4 lb ground lean turkey, sesame.

..i understand this isnt like the 'perfect' eating, but its damn hard to eat perfect. i know "you must sacrifice to get results", but i gotta keep my taste buds at least a little bit happy.


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 8, 2008)

MatthewC said:


> welll, now that thanksgiving holidays are over, and now that i just threw out an empty bag of Flipz and Sour Gummy Worms (worst dinner I've had in a year? maybe 2?), certainly it was time to log onto the forum!
> 
> thankfully that horrible meal made me want to eat really healthy again.
> 
> ...



I agree with the keeping your taste buds a little happy, however, I am at the point now where I have learned to ALMOST ignore my taste buds. 

I would rather "eat perfect" (I dont actually eat perfect, but I come pretty close 6 out of 7 days of the week) and see the results come faster than eat pretty good and see the results come more slowly. I am a perfectionist sometimes and I look at my diet as a challenge... one that I love to overcome haha


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Dec 9, 2008)

The ONLY bad thing that I encountered from the "perfect" diet, is insanity. 

I was EXACTLY in your frame Gotri, ate every single meal as planned, down to the individual grams of carbs, fat and protein, for about 2 months. I got down to 190 (the lowest ive ever been) and wanted to go more, so I got even stricter, ate piles of food I really didnt enjoy, and was a food nazi for quite some time.

Then one day, i snapped. Its as if a wire in my head got jiggled lose, and I started binging my friends, and I didnt stop. The extra portions, the boose, the fresh BREAD, my god.... Long story short, im 200 lbs right now, still in good shape, but i definitely noticed weight gain around my stomach. 

Ive come down from my recent histeria, have been hitting the gym on schedule, and have been eating back as I was, but more at maintenance now. I think alot of what I went through had to do with some SERIOUS stress I was going through in my life, but bottom line, I snapped. So it all depends on the person... personally, I got amazing results from the "slow and steady" approach of eating healthy, whole wheat carbs, and exercising and weight training. I have alot of trouble eating the same food all the time too...

btw, I plan on implementing ALL three of those meals u listed gotri, as they seem fantastic. 

One of my favorite healthy meals is homemade chilli, with extra lean ground beef, and you drain the fat before hand. Beef, kidney beans, and a helluva lotta veggies: love.


----------



## MatthewC (Dec 9, 2008)

So today I came across boca burgers... meatless burgers at 100 cals with NO fat, lots of protein, and lots of fiber?

They don't taste amazing, but with a whole wheat tortilla and salsa they become pretty good.


Am I missing something, or are boca burgers a really really good find?


----------



## QuartersMostly (Dec 9, 2008)

MatthewC said:


> Am I missing something, or are boca burgers a really really good find?



I'm certainly no expert (we can wait for Built for that), but I've been a vegetarian for a few years now, so I've eaten my share of frozen meat substitutes.

Long story short, I don't think the occasional Boca Burger (or similar) is a bad thing if you're in a hurry. But these things are mostly soy protein, which I think is probably best to have only in moderation. Plus, they're packed with sodium, as most pre-made frozen foods are.


----------



## CG (Dec 10, 2008)

Moondogg said:


> Sorry I missed this one, honestly didnt expect a respone to my light hearted remark about you not counting calories!
> 
> I also cant be assed to fight with you, Im here to learn and to help, not to have a shouting match with some kid whos a few thousand miles away.



Lol, sorry for jumping all over you,  I was having a shitty day and that really just set me off, I think I was in carb depravation or something! The thing is, I don't eat diet shit, it tastes horrible and is typically rough on your body in the long run.. Similar statements can be made about low cal and low carb shit.
I do count my calories. And my carbs, fats, sugars and all that good stuff. Believe me I'm on top of my game with that, so for you to call my approach "half assed" was kinda bothering me.. Regardless, I offered one snack suggestion which is a favorite of mine.. Good luck buddy


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 10, 2008)

i personally love kashi go lean crunch cereal
requires alot of chewing
pretty damn tasty to me
serving is rather large for the calories so its filling
lots of fiber
and lots of protein

but its mostly soy protein
and ive been told to avoid soy protein...

its been a _long_ time sense i had any


----------



## MatthewC (Dec 11, 2008)

yeh i love kashi. Their crunchy granola bars are awesome at 150 cals, and 25% fiber. some protein.

just got their frozen waffles yesterday, they taste really good. two waffles for 170 cals and no fat. plus 25% fiber. fair amnt of protein.


----------

